# prime de rupture



## POUPIE (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
Comme je l'avais ennoncé à la fin du mois de juillet , un de mes parents employeurs m'avait licencié suite à leur déménagement
lors de la remise de mes papiers ils ne m'avaient pas donner la prime de rupture, alors entre divers coup de telephone, lettre avec axccusé de reception 
enfin fin octobre dans ma boite aux lettre j'ai eu enfin mon chèque!!! sans un mot de leur part 
pas grave je n'ai pas donné suite non plus 
Comme quoi quand on veut on peut.....
Bonne soirée à toutes,


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais que vous vous en fichez de leur petit mot du moment que vous avez touché votre dû ! c'est bien là le principal ... je m'abstiendrais d'être grossière 😉!


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Mieux vaut aucun mot que des mots pas sympas ou pas sincères et vu que tu as du passer par un courrier RAR pour obtenir ton due c'est bien que ces PE n'avait pas compris dès le départ qu'ils te devaient cette somme, ne l'avaient pas envisagé. On peut donc facilement imaginer qu'ils ne sont pas très contents, à minima de s'être fait un peu remonter les bretelles.

Aujourd'hui, concentre toi sur une seule chose qui est le plus important: avec ce chèque tu peux à présent clore ce dossier.

Bravo, de n'avoir rien laché.


----------



## POUPIE (4 Novembre 2022)

bonjour à toutes
Merci pour vos réponses, ah non alors je n'allais pas lacher ca!!! ils le savaient qu'ils me devaient une prime je leur en avait parlé, mais avait tiqué à ce moment là déjà!!!! c'est un dut un point c'est tout
Bonne journée à toutes


----------

